# What percent of CWP holders actually carry?



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

By that, I mean what percent of CWP holders actually carry REGULARLY?

Of the many people I know who have gone to the trouble of getting a CWP, precious few have carried in public more than a time or two. What is your observation?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a friend like that - he doesn't usually carry because it is "uncomfortable" to him.

To him, I say it will be more uncomfortable the day a bad guy tries to kill you or robs you. I hope nothing happens, but just in case...

I look at a gun as "insurance." We have auto insurance... Home owners insurance... My gun falls into the category for me. I hope I never need it, but if I do, I will be happy I had it on me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Every day all day. I have been carrying my full size steel 1911 lately.
A good holster and a better belt are key.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Its been every day for me for a long time. I live just sw of Mobile and the crime rate here has been high for years.
I moved to Mobile in 72 and finally moved out in the county around 76. Over the years I have seen the crime escalate. Since I have been here I have actually needed a gun 2 times and didn't have one. Thankfully- I have had a chance to rectify that. I carry every day- everywhere. If I have to go in some place where I can not carry- I have a secure lock-box in my car that I use.
I have worked on it over the years- I have made changes here and there.....but now I am comfortable with it. I have carried some large guns, small guns, pocket pistols....and my current carry is the 365. I have it in 9mm and 380- with both using the X grip module. I practice with these guns often- and shoot them PDG (pretty darn good).
I will be 75 in a couple months and in fair shape- had a couple valves put in over the years and a cardiac ablation recently. I am not feeble- but get around okay. For the weight and capacity- the 365 fits me good. And- I can hit with it.

Edit: Gosh- not trying to brag at all- but yeah- I do carry.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I noticed recently most of the people I know that have CC permits have started to carry daily. The past years have been an eye opener regarding crime and personnel protection. I do know several that do not carry daily for various reasons, and I wish them well.
*I personally carry and practice religiously. Just to protect my family from harm not to save the world.
*Currently working on my new Sig P365 to test and confirm reliability. This will replace my S&W 642 and LCR's when I get done with getting to know the Sig.
*I have noticed many showing up at the range and training sessions starting to carry more often. Even my wife has started to carry, and she has had a permit for a while. The times have dictated a safe and well-educated carry citizen.

“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

"The skunks are emboldened."
No cash bail means no consequences.
No consequences means the rules are suspended.
Take care my friends!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a friend who has had his permit for maybe eight years and to my knowledge, he has never carried.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I strongly recommend those who have handguns (or long guns) to routinely practice with them. Folks need to stay proficient. Be ready al all times. When trouble knocks- if you ain't ready- it may not turn out good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> When trouble knocks- if you ain't ready- it may not turn out good.


Sho nuff!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you don't want to carry, I say fine.
If you think someone who is carrying will save your a$$, you might want to think again.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

The wife and I got our permits together about 25 years ago. Where as I carry about 90% of the time, the wife rarely does. She's a teacher and for some reason she just feels uncomfortable carrying no matter how much I try to convince her on how important it is. She is a pretty good shot BTW


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I finally talked the wife into looking at those "carry" purses for women. We were on a trip for her work and were in Montgomery AL for the day. We had some free time and I just happened to see the Walter Craig store. They sell all kinds of shooting equipment - and guns- and apparel. Anyway- they had bunches of carry purses for the ladies. She went through them all- and she found one she really liked- and uses it to this day. Her little pistola goes with her everywhere now that she is retired. I still can not get her to wear it in a holster....but in the purse is better than nothing.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> I finally talked the wife into looking at those "carry" purses for women. We were on a trip for her work and were in Montgomery AL for the day. We had some free time and I just happened to see the Walter Craig store. They sell all kinds of shooting equipment - and guns- and apparel. Anyway- they had bunches of carry purses for the ladies. She went through them all- and she found one she really liked- and uses it to this day. Her little pistola goes with her everywhere now that she is retired. I still can not get her to wear it in a holster....but in the purse is better than nothing.


I hope it has a good solid strap! The most common item in a robbery is going after a women's purse but, as you said... better than nothing


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

I carry from the time I get dressed in the morning to the time I get undressed and go to bed. It's a crazy world out there nowadays! And I keep a 45 in my nightstand in case I have more time if needed. My carry gun is a 9. (less weight). It goes on top of my nightstand within arms reach. Not much sense to have a CCW and not carry daily- you can not "plan" when you may need it!


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I carry every opportunity I can get. Even plan my vacations to places where 1) I can drive myself and 2) I have a non-resident carry permit. I refuse to be unprepared.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

i carry


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Never in public. Occasionally when I'm hiking alone.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

If I am dressed, I am armed.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> By that, I mean what percent of CWP holders actually carry REGULARLY?
> 
> Of the many people I know who have gone to the trouble of getting a CWP, precious few have carried in public more than a time or two. What is your observation?


When I worked Full Time I got used to Concealed Carry 100% of the time.. Maybe I'm a creature of habit because now that I'm retired, I still and always will conceal carry. I feel comfortable carrying any of my guns and from a guy that's over 65, this gives me peace of mind anytime I'm out.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I don't even remember how the question came up but when I first got my concealed handgun permit I remember thinking to myself "How do I decide when I should or shouldn't carry?" 

I don't remember if I read it or somebody told me. Actually, I think I read it on Cornered Cat that you should never leave home unarmed but I decided that my default position was going to be "Armed". 

My program compliance has been pretty good. Unless I'm going somewhere where I'm not permitted to even have a gun in my car I don't walk out my front door unarmed. 

I was on my way to work one night and to make a long story really short two guys tried to rob me in between the front door of my building and my car. It was dark, my uniform was black and I don't think they realized I was armed until I drew my gun. Long story short they decided not to rob me.

Every time I walk through that door I remember that night and it reinforces my commitment.

Whether or not other people carry isn't my problem


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> I don't even remember how the question came up but when I first got my concealed handgun permit I remember thinking to myself "How do I decide when I should or shouldn't carry?"
> 
> I don't remember if I read it or somebody told me. Actually, I think I read it on Cornered Cat that you should never leave home unarmed but I decided that my default position was going to be "Armed".
> 
> ...


I believe you can best answer your question by first and foremost answering WHY you have a Concealed Carry Permit. Forget about percentages.....YOUR Answer as to Why you have it should be good enough, I could care less why and how others decided. I know why I decided to get a C.C.W..and what's Best for me and my loved ones. I'm not here to fit in, my decision is the most important in my life.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

How many people get gym memberships then after a month stop going? How many people get golf clubs and after 5 rounds, stop golfing? How many people will get home gym equipment for Christmas and by February it's collecting cobwebs in the basement?

How many people get excited about something, make the needed purchases, then decide to stop as it requires practice to be proficient?

I'd say whatever the percentage is for those activities it's the same for those who get their concealed carry license, probably worse due to social factors.

The good news is that the next year you can buy their guns and get a good deal.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> How many people get gym memberships then after a month stop going? How many people get golf clubs and after 5 rounds, stop golfing? How many people will get home gym equipment for Christmas and by February it's collecting cobwebs in the basement?
> 
> How many people get excited about something, make the needed purchases, then decide to stop as it requires practice to be proficient?
> 
> ...


If you are comparing a Concealed Carry Permit to a GYM MEMBERSHIP or GOLF CLUBS, you shouldn't get a Concealed Carry Permit. If you are truly concerned about personal safety and the safety of your family, these are valid reasons to be able to carry concealed. Carrying a Firearm is NOT a Joke. If this is your thought process....DON'T Get one.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I don't think it is a joke. But people do things, then stop doing things. I don't see how that's different with people who get a permit then don't carry after a short period of time for whatever reason they give.

In some cases, that's probably a smart thing to do. Most handgun permit classes are the barest minimum of what's needed to be a conscientious gun carrier.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> I don't think it is a joke. But people do things, then stop doing things. I don't see how that's different with people who get a permit then don't carry after a short period of time for whatever reason they give.
> 
> In some cases, that's probably a smart thing to do. Most handgun permit classes are the barest minimum of what's needed to be a conscientious gun carrier.


I get ya man.


----------

